# Finally got a friend to get some decent photos! pic heavy



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

A selection of a few of my little meeces after a friend came to visit.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Aw, they look lovely! Very nice ears.


----------



## 5CM (May 28, 2012)

Love the color of the brindle!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

very nice,they all look decent sorts.


----------

